# USC Graduate Screenwriting 2010



## kalel4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry if this topic has been posted elsewhere, but each thread has been getting pretty dense, and I was finding it difficult to sift through them to find any solid info.

Has anyone that applied to the Fall 2010 Screenwriting program received any decision letters yet?

My friend and I both applied to the Production program. I got in, he did not. However, he applied to both Production AND Screenwriting, so it was a little unclear as to whether his rejection applied to both programs (though the letter does only mention production.)

Any help/stories/clarification would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## B.D. Flory (Mar 16, 2010)

I got into screenwriting. The e-mail came last Tuesday, followed by ground mail on Thursday and Friday, from the graduate school and the department respectively.


----------



## kalel4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know, *B.D.* Have you heard of any other Screenwriting Fall decisions?


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 16, 2010)

I got into Production, only received one generic email of acceptance. I had to call to find out what it was for.
The guy told me that I 'probably' didn't get into the Screenwriting program.
I got my acceptance mailing for Production, and still haven't heard a thing from Screenwriting.
Hope this helps.


----------



## B.D. Flory (Mar 16, 2010)

> Originally posted by kalel4:
> Thanks for letting me know, *B.D.* Have you heard of any other Screenwriting Fall decisions?



If you look over in the "USC Fall 2010" thread, there's a some each of rejections, waitlists, and acceptances, IIRC.


----------



## B.D. Flory (Mar 16, 2010)

> Originally posted by B.D. Flory:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by kalel4:
> Thanks for letting me know, *B.D.* Have you heard of any other Screenwriting Fall decisions?



If you look over in the "USC Fall 2010" thread, there's a some each of rejections, waitlists, and acceptances, IIRC. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Just to be clear, there are two acceptances that I recall, along with a poster whose friend was accepted.


----------



## Dobbs (Mar 27, 2010)

I just got the acceptance package in the mail. Pretty freaking excited!


----------



## B.D. Flory (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats, Dobbs!


----------

